# Australian IEC Validity Questio



## Inphered (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey all,

If this has been asked i'll apologise now, i've searched but couldn't find the answer on here.

Aussies wanting to take up an IEC visa into Canada can get up to 2 years before the visa expires. Now, i'm submitting my application at the moment and want to know when and who makes the decision to get 2 years. Do I ask for it further along in the application process or is the decision made by an official as the review the application? Both my partner and I want the 2 year option.

Cheers all

~inphered


----------



## Inphered (Jan 7, 2013)

Ok so I may have just answered this myself.

I think i'm misreading the "up to 2 years"... statement. As in the Visa lets you stay in Canada up to 2 years, no more without a new visa, PR etc etc

Correct? Did I just misread and misunderstand the statement?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2013)

I am on an IEC too, yes, its valid for 24 months, no longer than that without extending your visa or making other arrangements. Australia and Canada have an agreement that Aussies have a 24 month visa, other countries only get 12 months.. Therefore you can stay in Canada for up to 24 months.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

missmeals said:


> I am on an IEC too, yes, its valid for 24 months, no longer than that without extending your visa or making other arrangements. Australia and Canada have an agreement that Aussies have a 24 month visa, other countries only get 12 months.. Therefore you can stay in Canada for up to 24 months.


But also it is dependent on how long you take your Medical Insurance out for considerations to the Immigration Officer at the other end.

Eg: if you only take out your Medical Insurance for 12mths you maybe only issued a 12mth visa.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2013)

when I applied for my WHP back in 2010 I only purchased 6 months international health insurance cover, I was issed a 24 month visa regardless. I have had Canadian Health Benefits through my employment for the last year and before that my common law partner nominated me on his health insurance.


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

i am really panicking over this, i have submitted my aplication and am really hoping for the full 24 months though am havign no luck getting insurance for that long. it isn't advised to buy two back to back as its so expensive but i am thinking of doing that just to be sure. people have advised that you can get a letter from the insurer confirming cover renewal after the initial 12 months of the policy though this may mean nothing to the immigration officer reviewing my details on entry.

people have said they get through for 2 years fine with just 12 months, is this all cases or are you the rare lucky few?


----------



## Inphered (Jan 7, 2013)

Been reading and liaising with the consulate in Aus, basically their saying that you have to have health insurance to cover your entire stay, you can be issued a full 24 month IEC with less health insurance, and from what i've heard if you have 12 months then you'll get your full 24 month visa


----------



## Neely (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi my understanding is that you are approved for 1 year and have to reapply within 12 weeks of the end date for a 2nd year. This is the info I got from the Canadian website when doing my application which I'm still waiting to be approved. People who say they were granted 2 years on arrival in the country must know what they are talking about. Worst case you reapply while you are there. Don't stress over it.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Neely said:


> Hi my understanding is that you are approved for 1 year and have to reapply within 12 weeks of the end date for a 2nd year. This is the info I got from the Canadian website when doing my application which I'm still waiting to be approved. People who say they were granted 2 years on arrival in the country must know what they are talking about. Worst case you reapply while you are there. Don't stress over it.


Thats new to me where does it say your need to reapply 12wks before the end to extend for another year to make a full 2yrs ???

I read on the site that your WHV will be valid for up to 2yrs but that is dependant on how long you take out your medical insurance for as the officer MAY only issue you a visa for the period of your medical insurance cover...eg: 12mths cover = 12mths visa.

I have applied for my WHV about 4-5wks ago just awaiting for my validation date letter then 12mths later hello Canada...

Im thinking of taking out 2yrs medical insurance i dont want to risk not being caught sort plus its only $2,500 for 2yrs anyway...not that much imo...


----------



## Inphered (Jan 7, 2013)

How did you find a place that would cover you for 2 years, best I've found is 18 months


----------



## Neely (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi

This info is from the whpcanada dot org dot au. Applications take up to 8 weeks. They won't respond to your email inquiries until the 8 weeks have passed. Hope this helps!

Eligibility Criteria for the Working Holiday Category

The Working Holiday category is designed for Australian citizens who intend to travel in Canada and who wish to find temporary paid employment to help pay for their stay (up to 24 months).

To be eligible for the Working Holiday category, you must:

be an Australian citizen;
be between the ages of 18 and 30 (inclusive); Be aged 18-30 years inclusive at the time your application is received. Your application must be stamped as received by the Consulate General of Canada in Sydney on or after your 18th birthday, or before your 31st birthday;
have the equivalent of C$ 2,500 to help cover your expenses at the beginning of your stay;
be prepared to take out health-care insurance for the duration of your stay – you may have to present evidence of this insurance when you enter Canada;
pay a participation fee
Additional Criteria for Re-applications

For re-applications, please be advised that the earliest you can mail an application to our office is 12 weeks before your current working holiday work permit expires. Our office will post back unprocessed any new working holiday application if your current IEC work permit is still valid for another 12 weeks.


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

GRETZKY427 said:


> Im thinking of taking out 2yrs medical insurance i dont want to risk not being caught sort plus its only $2,500 for 2yrs anyway...not that much imo...


[/B]
Would love to know where you got a quote for two years from, i cannot for the life of me find anywhere.
Is that full medical, or just travel insurance with emergency medical. Being there for that long id love general cover too for GP/dentist etc when ever its needed.


----------

